
GitHustle - yitchelle
http://www.githustle.com/
======
ocdtrekkie
I would maybe make the "What is it?" part much less hidden under a popup. Get
that text right on the main page. The main two buttons don't need to be six
inches high, but most people coming to your website won't even know why they
should click on one!

